# Panzer Corps: Wehrmacht im Kurztest: Ein cleveres Strategie-Schwergewicht für Hardcore-Spieler



## StefanWeiss (14. Juli 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Panzer Corps: Wehrmacht im Kurztest: Ein cleveres Strategie-Schwergewicht für Hardcore-Spieler* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Panzer Corps: Wehrmacht im Kurztest: Ein cleveres Strategie-Schwergewicht für Hardcore-Spieler


----------



## NeoZe (14. Juli 2011)

Ich erinnere mich an den Kommenatr der X-Com Macher. Strategiespiele interessieren doch heute niemanden mehr !! : )
Omg, für wie dumm man uns hier verkaufen will, einfach peinlich. Das Strategie-Genre ist das große Aushängeschield des PC's.
Das sich Strategiespiele auf Konsolen nicht vermarkten lassen, wissen wir doch alle mittlerweile aber zu behaupten, das Runden-Strategie und Co nicht mehr zeitgemäß seien, so Leute sollten einfach weggesperrt werden. Eine Abwertung der menschlichen Intelligenz ist sowas.

Heroes of Might and Magic wird in Zukunft als Shooter released. Panzer Corps 2 übrigens auch.


----------



## Stonemender (14. Juli 2011)

Worüber leider kein Wort verloren wurde, ist die KI.

Das Problem dieser Spiele ist ja, dass sie damals nur aufgrund der massiven  Gegnerübermacht bzw. aufgrund der Startaufstellung schwierig waren. Die KI beschränkte sich immer darauf alles nach vorn zu ziehen und sich dann abschlachten zu lassen.

Eine gute KI für Hexfeldgames habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen - wird dieses Spiel da anders sein?


----------



## HMCpretender (14. Juli 2011)

Generell kenne ich keine wirklich gute Strategiespiel-KI. Je komplexer das Game, desto einfacher lässt sie sich meist ausspielen.


----------



## Versus (14. Juli 2011)

Wie kann es sein, dass dieses Spiel 85% bekommt und Hearts of Iron 3 nur 64% ?


----------



## Kuhlsdonner (14. Juli 2011)

Warum nur ein kurz Test,ich finde das traurig?!
Das Spiel hat viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit verdient!
Für alle Panzer Generäle ist Panzer Corps genau das richtige.
Viele kleine und grosse Verbesserungen und die KI ist sehr fordernd.


----------



## IchBinDraussen (14. Juli 2011)

In den heutigen Zeiten mit all den Internet-Möglichkeiten denke ich gerne an die Zeiten mit Panzer General und Battle Isle zurück. Aus diesem Grund hat dieses Game ne echte Chance bei mir.

Obwohl sich eines wohl bis heute nicht verändert hat. Dieses Rundelimit war damals schön störend. Wenn das deaktivierbar wäre --> Traum

So.. wo kanns mans kaufen. Gleich mal losgehen.


----------



## kornhill (14. Juli 2011)

Ich freue mich voll das ihr mal wieder so etwas testet. Ok nur ein Kurztest aber immerhin! In der Release Armen Zeit bis August könnte man doch ein paar Indie Perlen testen. Capsized, Jamestown, Frozen Synapse, und solche sachen wären doch toll.

Ich habe damals auch diese Games geliebt. History Line hat mir am meisten gefallen. Aber ich war zu jung und taktisch viel zu schlecht um wirklich weit zu kommen.


----------



## Knallfix (14. Juli 2011)

IchBinDraussen schrieb:


> In den heutigen Zeiten mit all den Internet-Möglichkeiten denke ich gerne an die Zeiten mit Panzer General und Battle Isle zurück. Aus diesem Grund hat dieses Game ne echte Chance bei mir.
> 
> Obwohl sich eines wohl bis heute nicht verändert hat. Dieses Rundelimit war damals schön störend. Wenn das deaktivierbar wäre --> Traum
> 
> So.. wo kanns mans kaufen. Gleich mal losgehen.


Panzer Corps ist momentan nur Online erhältlich, als Download oder Box + Download.
Gibt noch nur eine englische Version, an Übersetzungen wird gearbeitet und kann nachträglich eingesdeutscht werden.
Matrix Games - Panzer Corps.
http://www.slitherine.com/games/panzer_corps_pc

Wer sich für eine Schachtel interessiert, afaik versendet Matrixgames in Europa von Deutschland aus.
Die Verkaufszahlen übertreffen wohl die kühnsten Erwartungen, laut Sitherine Forum wurde die Vorhersage für den 1. Monat in 24Std erreicht. 
Es lohnt sich, tolles Spiel.
Flutscht genauso schön wie beim General damals.


----------



## dangee (14. Juli 2011)

Versus schrieb:


> Wie kann es sein, dass dieses Spiel 85% bekommt und Hearts of Iron 3 nur 64% ?


 
Weil dieses besser ist! 
sorry, konnt nicht wiederstehen 

Ohne Rundenlimit würd ich's wohl auch etwas chilliger finden. Na mal die Preise checken


----------



## Versus (15. Juli 2011)

dangee schrieb:


> Weil dieses besser ist!
> sorry, konnt nicht wiederstehen
> 
> Ohne Rundenlimit würd ich's wohl auch etwas chilliger finden. Na mal die Preise checken



Also meine Frage war durchaus ernst gemeint.^^

Bei HoI waren die Kritikpunkte:
- schlechte Grafik / langweilige Präsentation
- schwierige Einarbeitung / hoher Schwierigkeitsgrad

Bei diesem Spiel ist der erste Kritikpunkt auch zutreffend, vielleicht trifft der zweite Punkt nicht zu, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich es noch nicht gespielt habe (werde es aber noch nachholen).

Aber wie gesagt, was rechtfertigt dann 21% Wertungsunterschied? Das sind ja Welten...
oder vielleicht sind ja 10% Nostalgie Aufschlag dabei^^

Herr Weiß, bitte um Erklärung.


----------



## xMANIACx (15. Juli 2011)

Versus schrieb:


> Also meine Frage war durchaus ernst gemeint.^^
> 
> Bei HoI waren die Kritikpunkte:
> - schlechte Grafik / langweilige Präsentation
> ...


 
Ich kann die 64% schon irgendwo nachvollziehen. HoI hat halt wirklich das "Problem" das es eine gewisse Komplexität besitzt und entsprechend eine Einarbeitungszeit benötigt, welche länger ist als gefühlte 95% aller AAA-Titel. Und Tutorials sind nunmal ziemlich trocken für gewöhnlich, da ein Tutorial ein bisschen was von lernen hat. Und das schreckt glaub ich doch sehr viele ab, so dass viele nie über das Tutorial hinaus spielen werden, wenn sie denn überhaupt das Tutorial beenden (..und bei einer 85% Wertung würden, so denke ich, doch recht viele Zuschlagen und das Spiel dann im Endeffekt doch nie spielen). Diejenigen, welche sich jedoch durch das Tutorial beissen, werden am Ende mit einem genialen Strategiespiel belohnt, welches sicher 80+% verdient hätte. Deswegen sollte man auch immer lieber den Text lesen anstatt nur auf die Wertung zu gucken 
 Gibt da noch viele ähnliche Spiele die m.M.n. extrem gut sind und locker 80+% verdient hätten, aber oft nur mit 60% oder ähnlichen Wertung abgespeist werden aufgrund der Einstiegshürde. Und genauso gibt es auch 90+% Spiele, welche ich nichtmal mit der Kneifzange anfassen würde (oftmals Spiele bei denen das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis nicht stimmt, z.B. 15h SP-Spieldauer und 50€ Preis oder Spiele die einfach nur durch lauter Skripts nerven)


----------



## StefanWeiss (15. Juli 2011)

dangee schrieb:


> Ohne Rundenlimit würd ich's wohl auch etwas chilliger finden. Na mal die Preise checken


 
Genau dies ist einer der Punkte, die wir den Entwicklern noch als Verbesserungsvorschläge geschickt haben. Zumindest als optionale Einstellung wäre das toll. Die getestete Version hörte übrigens noch auf den Namen "Beta" und die Entwickler feilen noch an einigen Dingen. Dennoch erhielten wir die Testerlaubnis - kein Wunder, das Produkt lieft im Test ja auch problemlos.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## StefanWeiss (15. Juli 2011)

Versus schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, was rechtfertigt dann 21% Wertungsunterschied? Das sind ja Welten...
> oder vielleicht sind ja 10% Nostalgie Aufschlag dabei^^
> 
> Herr Weiß, bitte um Erklärung.


 
Erklärung folgt - mal zu den Negativpunkten von HoI - der Wortlaut war: 

Riesige Einstiegshürde, unter anderem wegen mangelhafter Tutorials - Panzer Corps ist im Vergleich zu HoI ja regelreicht "eingängig", zumal es über entsprechend gute Tutorials verfügt.

Optisch ungefähr so ansprechend wie Knäckebrot - auch das ist noch mal ein deutlicher Unterschied zu Panzer Corps, wie ich finde.Hier sieht man doch erheblich hübschere Einheiten und nette, wenn auch nur kleine Kampf-Effekte (Explosionen usw).

Zahlreiche Bugs  - hier hat Panzer Corps ganz klar die Nase vorn, denn gravierende Bugs ließen sich im Test nicht verifizieren.

Dazu kommen Dinge wie die in meinen Augen furchtbare Menüführung in HoI. Generell ist es auch glaube nicht sinnvoll, HoI mit PCorps zu vergleichen, da die Spiele vom Gameplay her sich doch ziemlich unterscheiden. - Und ja, ein bissel Panzer-General-Nostalgie ist sicher mit dabei, aber um Gottes Willen nicht um 10 % 

Ich hoffe, das geht für dich soweit erst mal als Erklärung in Ordnung.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Versus (15. Juli 2011)

StefanWeiss schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das geht für dich soweit erst mal als Erklärung in Ordnung.



Danke für die Mühe! 

Ich finde nach wie vor, dass HoI unterbewertet ist, denn eine Wertung unter 65% ist für mich einfach Schund.^^
Grafisch nehmen sich die beiden nicht viel. Einzig und allein die Bugs waren wirklich ein Problem bei HoI 3 (leider...)

Das wirklich überraschende für mich und um jetzt auch mal von dem HoI Vergleich wegzukommen ist, dass ein Spiel wie Panzer Corps mit der Grafik und Präsentation eine 85 bekommt.

Ich muss es unbedingt mal anspielen, aber erst wenn es max. 20 € kostet. Für ein 17 Jahre altes Spiel bin ich einfach nicht bereit mehr auszugeben.


----------



## Knallfix (15. Juli 2011)

Versus schrieb:


> ...
> Ich muss es unbedingt mal anspielen, aber erst wenn es max. 20 € kostet. Für ein 17 Jahre altes Spiel bin ich einfach nicht bereit mehr auszugeben.


 
Aber jedes Jahre ein neues Fifa, CoD, NfS usw für 50€ kaufen? 
Sorry, dieses "17 Jahres altes Spiel" Kram versteh ich nicht. Kann man aber überall immer wieder lesen und das ist imo schlicht falsch. Es ist ein *neues* Spiel.
Das zudem, im gegensatz zu 90% aller anderen *aktueller* Spiele, so gut wie problemlos läuft. Gibt wohl bei wenigen kleinere Sound und Videoprobleme, was aber meistens an Codec Chaos auf dem Rechner liegt.
Auf die Frage wann an Patch kommt, gab es die Antwort "wenn es denn was zu fixen gäbe ..."
An einem Patch wird zwar gearbeitet aber hauptsächlich geht es um Multi-Language Support, einige UI und Bedienungsverbesserungen und Sound/Video.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (15. Juli 2011)

StefanWeiss schrieb:


> Optisch ungefähr so ansprechend wie Knäckebrot - auch das ist noch mal ein deutlicher Unterschied zu Panzer Corps, wie ich finde.Hier sieht man doch erheblich hübschere Einheiten und nette, wenn auch nur kleine Kampf-Effekte (Explosionen usw).


"Erheblich hübschere Einheiten", weil keine NATO-Symbole verwendet werden? Unter der Begrenzung auf eine Einheit pro Feld funktioniert das noch, aber bei der schieren Masse an Einheiten, die in HoI Verwendung finden, wurde bisher nichts gefunden, was eine höhere Übersichtlichkeit gewährleistet, als die taktischen Symbole. Schöne, animierte Einheiten bringen mir nichts, wenn 20+ Divisionen durch die geschlagene Bresche strömen. Man braucht sich nur einmal die 3500+ gezeichneten Bilder für die Info-Tabs der Einheiten anschauen, eins pro Einheit, um ein Gefühl für das Kuddelmuddel zu bekommen, welches dann auf der Karte herrschen würde. 

Ich sollte noch betonen, dass mein Kommentar keine Kritik an der Wertungspraxis darstellen soll, dafür interessieren mich Wertung schlicht zu wenig. Aber bei solchen Kritikpunkten ist unter Umständen eine Gewichtung eher in Richtung von form-follows-function in Erwägung zu ziehen. 

Was Panzer Corps angeht: GOG hatte vor nicht all zu langer Zeit erst PG2 und PG3D für 'nen Fünfer im Angebot. Da meine 10+ Jahre alten CDs eh durch etliche Umzüge in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurden, bin ich seitdem wieder bestens versorgt. Nur Scorched Earth muss weiter auf der minderwertigen CD verweilen.


----------



## Corsa500 (15. Juli 2011)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Auf die Frage wann an Patch kommt, gab es die Antwort "wenn es denn was zu fixen gäbe ..."



Einfach ein dickes fettes LOL 


Made my day 

So will man es doch haben^^


----------



## Hawkins (15. Juli 2011)

Das Game sieht fast 1:1 wie das gute alte Panzer General aus, was ja nix schlechtes ist. Ich mochte schon immer diese Hex/Rundenbasierten Games seit Battle Isle und Historyline.

Ein paar "Moderne" Animationen hätten sie dem Game aber echt mal spendieren können. Bin noch am überlegen ob ich das Game kaufe. Es soll ja auch echt umfangreich sein mit den ganzen Szenarien und dynamischen Kampagnen.


----------



## Dab0 (15. Juli 2011)

habs mir gekauft und bin zufrieden
das geniale Panzer General Feeling is zurück


----------



## ViktorEippert (15. Juli 2011)

kornhill schrieb:


> Ich freue mich voll das ihr mal wieder so etwas  testet. Ok nur ein Kurztest aber immerhin! In der Release Armen Zeit bis  August könnte man doch ein paar Indie Perlen testen. Capsized,  Jamestown, Frozen Synapse, und solche sachen wären doch toll.
> 
> Ich  habe damals auch diese Games geliebt. History Line hat mir am meisten  gefallen. Aber ich war zu jung und taktisch viel zu schlecht um wirklich  weit zu kommen.


 
Dann dürfte dich die nächste Ausgabe durchaus erfreuen. 

@Versus:
Ich hab HOI 3 auch ausführlich gespielt, vor allem direkt zum Release  und die 64 ist absolut gerechtfertig, wenn nicht sogar fast noch zu  freundlich! Selbst als HOI 2-Veteran fand ich die Tutorials in HOI 3 absolut  unbefriedigend und musste mir die (doch teils deutlichen) Änderungen  erst mühsam selbst erarbeiten. Die Präsentation der Tutrorials war  dabei gar nicht mal das Problem - auch wenn sie öde war - sondern der  Umfang und der Inhalt. Ein Neueinsteiger wusste danach nicht mal im  Ansatz genug, um zu bestehen. Und die Bugs bis zu den ersten Patches  verschweige ich mal lieber ganz. Die haben mir meine erste wochenlange  Partie mit Japan komplett zerlegt...

Nebenbei bemerkt: Schrott fängt per Definition nach unserer Wertungsskala erst bei 59 an. 

Cheers,
Vik


----------



## Versus (15. Juli 2011)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Aber jedes Jahre ein neues Fifa, CoD, NfS usw für 50€ kaufen?
> Sorry, dieses "17 Jahres altes Spiel" Kram versteh ich nicht. Kann man aber überall immer wieder lesen und das ist imo schlicht falsch. Es ist ein *neues* Spiel.



Mein letztes CoD das ich mir gekauft habe war World at War. Mit diesem Teil gings zwar mit der CoD Reihe in die Abwärtsspirale, die genialen Zombie Maps haben mich aber trotzdem über unzählige Stunden unterhalten. (Die Zombie Maps wurden mit dem Teil eingeführt )

17 Jahre altes Spiel bedeutet, dass es vor 17 Jahren veröffentlicht wurde und jetzt mit wenigen Änderungen als Vollpreistitel verkauft wird. Stell dir mal vor CoD Modern Warfare 3 wird veröffentlicht und es ist Modern Warfare 2 mit besserer Grafik und minimalen Änderungen bei den Multiplayerkarten 

Grundsätzlich begrüße ich Remakes übrigens sehr, z. B. auch die HD Collections für PS3, aber der Preis muss halt stimmen.


----------



## anjuna80 (15. Juli 2011)

Für mich ein Pflichtkauf!


----------



## Kuhlsdonner (15. Juli 2011)

Für Panzer Corps gibts es übrigens "einen 25% Code"
Einfach mal suchen,Herr Panzer und Frau Corps haben es sich jedenfalls verdient gekauft zu werden
Alleine der Umfang und die KI,da gehts heftig zur Sache.


----------



## Nuallan (15. Juli 2011)

Versus schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor CoD Modern Warfare 3 wird veröffentlicht und es ist Modern Warfare 2 mit besserer Grafik und minimalen Änderungen bei den Multiplayerkarten



Genau das wird passieren. Nur die Grafik wird nicht besser sein 
Achja, und natürlich gibt es neue gescriptete Filmszen.. äh.. ich meine eine neue Kampagne.


----------



## Adariel (16. Juli 2011)

Also mir ist das heutzutage zu altbacken für den PC. So ein Spiel gehört auf ein Tablet, auf dem PC erwarte ich mehr. Ich habe damals alle Panzer General Teile verschlungen, aber heute will man einfach mehr...

Man stelle sich diesen Titel mit Up-2-Date Animationen, Kampfsequenzen mit realistischen Einheiten Schadensmodell, belebten dreh und zoombaren Karten vor...das wäre genial.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Juli 2011)

Versus schrieb:


> Mein letztes CoD das ich mir gekauft habe war World at War. Mit diesem Teil gings zwar mit der CoD Reihe in die Abwärtsspirale, die genialen Zombie Maps haben mich aber trotzdem über unzählige Stunden unterhalten. (Die Zombie Maps wurden mit dem Teil eingeführt )
> 
> 17 Jahre altes Spiel bedeutet, dass es vor 17 Jahren veröffentlicht wurde und jetzt mit wenigen Änderungen als Vollpreistitel verkauft wird. Stell dir mal vor CoD Modern Warfare 3 wird veröffentlicht und es ist Modern Warfare 2 mit besserer Grafik und minimalen Änderungen bei den Multiplayerkarten
> 
> Grundsätzlich begrüße ich Remakes übrigens sehr, z. B. auch die HD Collections für PS3, aber der Preis muss halt stimmen.


 
Das ist doch bei Call of Duty so. Im Prinzip sah jedes CoD nach CoD4 wie Cod4 aus, spielte sich so. Da hat sich ja auch seitdem weder bei der Technik noch bei der Grafik was geändert. Im Prinzip werden da seit Jahren auch nur Mappacks zum Vollpreis verkauft 

Zu diesem Spiel hier. Ich kenn das nicht, aber das klingt alles sehr interessant. Wird man das irgendwann auch bei Amazon und Co. oder im Laden kaufen können? Dann wäre ich nämlich sofort dabei


----------



## Versus (16. Juli 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das ist doch bei Call of Duty so. Im Prinzip sah jedes CoD nach CoD4 wie Cod4 aus, spielte sich so. Da hat sich ja auch seitdem weder bei der Technik noch bei der Grafik was geändert. Im Prinzip werden da seit Jahren auch nur Mappacks zum Vollpreis verkauft



Ok, ich gebe meinen Fehler zu. Mein Beispiel war schlecht gewählt, da bei CoD alle sofort das Flamen anfangen und gar nicht verstehen wollen, was ich eigentlich sagen wollte.
Deswegen mal etwas allgemeiner formuliert: 1 zu 1 Remakes zum Vollpreis zu verkaufen, finde ich schon recht frech. 

Die Entwicklungsarbeit wurde vor vielen Jahren bereits geleistet und durch die damaligen Verkäufe auch dementsprechend vergütet.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (16. Juli 2011)

Hab mir auch mal zugelegt, und muss sagen es ist scheiß schwer (vill. bin ich auch einfach zu jung), ich versuch schon seid 4 Stunden die dritte Toturial! Mission zu schaffen aber ich schaffs einfach net.

Edit: Habs endlich geschafft, KI hat mist gebaut


----------



## Storyteller (18. Juli 2011)

Muss auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben: Panzer General fesselte mich damals schon nächtelang am Rechner (verdammte dynamischen Kampagnen mit "Was wäre wenn"-Szenarien!!!) und leider ... hat das Panzer Corps auch wieder geschafft. Habe am Sonntagmorgen erst um 05:30 Uhr den Rechner abgeschaltet, nachdem ich auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad "General" an den Lowlands gescheitert war. Inzwischen ist die Schlacht zwar gewonnen, aber nicht in 16 Runden (Decisive Victory) - verdammt! Muss ich also noch mal ran. 

Für mich haben die Entwickler das liebgewonnene Spielgefühl perfekt konserivert, das System aber punktuell verbessert. Dass nun Bewegung und Angriff separat behandelt werden und man nun mit Artillerie nach der Bewegung schießen kann, ist klasse. Ebenfalls schön: Bei den Einheiten handelt es nicht mehr einfach um eine "Fighter Unit" (PG), sondern um einen spezifischen Typ, etwa die Bf-109 E. Solche und ähnliche Änderungen habe ich mir damals schon gewünscht. Dazu spielt Infanterie in Panzer Corps eine wesentlich wichtigere Rolle als in PG. Auch während den Schlachten umzurüsten ist klasse, sofern man die Kohle dafür hat. Und viel Prestige anzuhäufen ist oft ganz schön schwer.

Vom Anspruch her finde ich Panzer Corps nämlich etwas knackiger als Panzer General. Die Szenarien sind anspruchsvoll, die KI scheint mir einen Tick cleverer; vom menschlichen Niveau ist sie aber noch weit entfernt. So bildet sie keine Schwerpunkte und zieht Infanterie nur selten aus unwichtigen gewordenen weil bereits überrollten Städten ab. Dafür kauft sie sinnvoll Einheiten nach. Meist sind strategisch wichtige Orte aus einem guten Mix aus Pak, Infanterie, Artillerie und Flak gesichert. Einfach bzw. ohne Verluste zu knacken sind solche Defensivgebilde nicht. Da muss man sich was einfallen lassen.

Grüße,
Olli Haake


----------



## reformer (18. Juli 2011)

Da ich PG immer sher gerne gespielt habe Interresiert mich dieses Spiel brennent!
Ich habe da aber noch eine frage:

Ich habe gelesen das das Spiel bei Matrix Games zu haben ist.
Da ich eine Box Version haben will würde mich Interresieren ob man das Spiel derzeit nur dort beziehen kann bzw ob man für eine Bestellung die nach Österreich gehen soll eine Kreditkarte haben muss....wenn ja dann siehts blöd aus für mich


----------



## Dab0 (19. Juli 2011)

habs mit paypal gekauft und das sollte auch im ösiland hinhauen


----------



## Mothman (19. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht sollte man den Link zu dem Spiel auch in den Artikel aufnehmen. Entweder bin ich blind heute, oder der fehlt im Artikel.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Juli 2011)

NeoZe schrieb:


> Omg, für wie dumm man uns hier verkaufen will, einfach peinlich. Das Strategie-Genre ist das große Aushängeschield des PC's.
> Das sich Strategiespiele auf Konsolen nicht vermarkten lassen, wissen wir doch alle mittlerweile


 
RUNDENstrategie-spiele gibt es seit jeher auf konsolen und nicht einmal gerade wenige.


----------



## StefanWeiss (20. Juli 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man den Link zu dem Spiel auch in den Artikel aufnehmen. Entweder bin ich blind heute, oder der fehlt im Artikel.



Ich kopier den mal hier rein:
Matrix Games - What's Your Strategy?

Alternativ: Slitherine Ltd

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## lori1860 (24. Juli 2011)

Kuhlsdonner schrieb:


> Warum nur ein kurz Test,ich finde das traurig?!
> Das Spiel hat viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit verdient!
> Für alle Panzer Generäle ist Panzer Corps genau das richtige.
> Viele kleine und grosse Verbesserungen und die KI ist sehr fordernd.




ist wohl nicht bunt genug u deshalb für die grafikfetischisten uninteressant
ein armutszeignis für die pc-games,85% u n kurztest
half.life 365 mit 60% hätte 5 seiten vorschau bekommen


bild in der pc games geshne,wertung gesehen u in freudentränen ausgebrochen
der ganze neumodische bunte 3d schrott kann mir gestohlen bleinben,macht eh keinen spass


----------



## abcde123456789 (26. Juli 2011)

Spiele heute gerne noch ab und zu Panzer General und Pacific Admiral, somit ist diese Neuauflage so gut wie gekauft.

Ein Frage habe ich aber da noch.
Gibt es bei Panzer Corps auch einen integrierten Missions Editor wie bei Panzer General 3D und Pacific Admiral?


----------



## StefanWeiss (26. Juli 2011)

abcde123456789 schrieb:


> Spiele heute gerne noch ab und zu Panzer General und Pacific Admiral, somit ist diese Neuauflage so gut wie gekauft.
> 
> Ein Frage habe ich aber da noch.
> Gibt es bei Panzer Corps auch einen integrierten Missions Editor wie bei Panzer General 3D und Pacific Admiral?



Ja, im Spiel ist ein simpel zu bedienender Szenario-Editor enthalten.
Viele Grüße, Stefan


----------



## abcde123456789 (26. Juli 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Dieser Editor hatte mir bei PG Western Aussalt gefehlt. Das er hier enthalten ist, macht den Kauf perfekt.


----------



## fireblader (29. Juli 2011)

Weder bei Amazon und bei Gamesware gelistet. Wo habt Ihr das Game her?


----------



## LowriderRoxx (29. Juli 2011)

fireblader schrieb:


> Weder bei Amazon und bei Gamesware gelistet. Wo habt Ihr das Game her?


Man kann es über die Shops von Slitherine und Matrix Games beziehen.


----------



## fireblader (31. Juli 2011)

LowriderRoxx schrieb:


> Man kann es über die Shops von Slitherine und Matrix Games beziehen.


 Vielen Dank für den Tip


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. November 2011)

Am 18.November 2011 kommt auch eine deutsche Ladenversion: Klick


----------



## Vauen1987 (17. November 2011)

Ist Panzer Crops: Wehrmacht nen addon? Weil ich habe schon eine Mod für das Spiel gefunden was ich sehr seltsam finde wenn es erst Morgen erscheint.


----------



## Peter Bathge (17. November 2011)

Vauen1987 schrieb:


> Ist Panzer Crops: Wehrmacht nen addon? Weil ich habe schon eine Mod für das Spiel gefunden was ich sehr seltsam finde wenn es erst Morgen erscheint.


 
Das Spiel gibt es schon seit Sommer dieses Jahres als Download-Version und englischen Import (achte mal auf das Erstellungsdatum dieses Threads). Die Ladenfassung, die morgen erscheint, bietet genau denselben Inhalt, verfügt jetzt auch über deutsche Sprache und ist ganz normal in deutschen Regalen zu finden.


----------

